# Bumper Boy Stretch E-Collor Strap



## Nate L (Jul 21, 2008)

Anybodys used these?
http://www.bumperboy.com/stretch_strap.php


----------



## bernie (May 2, 2008)

I've tried them and had one break in a couple of months. Sent it back to BB and received no response. Guess they don't warranty them!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Tried them for three of the dogs. They seemed to create hot spots on their necks.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

bernie said:


> I've tried them and had one break in a couple of months.


 Ditto!!!!!! Almost lost the e-collar.
Sean


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

No problem w/ mine thus far I like it alot. I always check the band before I do water work and make sure the saftey strap is in place. I like it for hunting as well, It allows the dog to breath easier.


----------



## C Trahan (Feb 25, 2008)

I have not had any trouble with the one I have been using so far. It came with a couple of extra rubber straps but I have'nt had the original break yet and have been using it for approx. 6 months.


----------

